# Just picked up my Jacobs ewe, and baby pictures!



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 6, 2013)

Her name is Kora! 




I absolutely love her spots! Shes so so cute :bun but not happy...Shes been screaming since we got her, poor girl. Shes not used to being alone.




We have named the baby Mira  She went outside this morning for the first time!




Mist is thrilled to have Rosie back, though he looked at the baby like "...I didnt do that did I?"  Oh goodness that was amusing.




*nom nom nom* Shes so friendly! Little Mira will run right up to me and let me pet her, I must say I love it!!


----------

